# Librax (antispasmodic) for IBS



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

I've recently had suspicions that the majority of my pelvic pain has been primarily coming from bowel spasms, especially in the last stretch of my colon region. I can feel a very small & tight area between my belly button and groin, and slightly off to the left (where my colon should be), and have paid very close attention to its behavior throughout the day. It feels considerably smaller than it should be for my colon, and clearly is being influenced by the volume of built up gas and/or fecal matter in my bowels. Incidentally, it tends to become more difficult to locate by touch and softens up right after passing gas or having a bowel movement, so I can only assume that it is a spasm. I've relayed this to my psychiatrist today, and asked him to tell me about Antispasmodic medication, and if it was something that I should try. He said that he has had patients in the past whom have also had IBS just as I have, and have also been prescribed Librax for IBS from their GI. So assuming my theory is correct, and I am in fact having bowel spasms that is irritating and exasperating my IBS condition, will this medication noticeably help me with that? Also, how expensive is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is one of several antispasmodics, this one has a small amount of an anti-anxiety drug in it, and some others do not.Some people find these drugs do relieve some of the pain of IBS. Here is the drugstore.com price for the brand name and the generic.Librax - 2.5-5mg Capsules Quantity Our Price 60 capsules $364.30RE Chlordiazepoxide/Clidinium - 5-2.5mg Capsules Quantity Our Price 30 capsules $29.99 - save 39% ($19.46)Sometime taking them before events that set them off (like if you mostly get pain after meals, taking them before meals) may help.


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Before I had this latest flare up over the last year....I took one Librax a day before dinner (it can make you alittle sleepy) and it worked very well for me. At that time I was also having to take a Lomotil here and there so it is worth trying.


----------



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a little confused about how bowel spasms actually happen or when they happen. Can they really happen that quickly after eating? Why would that be? IIRC, I've been told that food takes up to 8 hours travel through the bowels, but I've only seen and heard of bowel spasms occuring in the large intestine or colon. Can the small intestine be affected as well by IBS? Also, I forgot to mention, I do feel a very minor/faint pain occasionally after eating cereal in the morning , that is located much higher up right underneath my ribcage. How much mg of librax should I be taking exactly, and should I always be taking it before meals?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon does not wait for the small intestine to stuff the food into the top of it before it moves things along.Every single human after every single meal (IBS or totally normal) has the stomach send a signal though the vast neural net that senses and controls the gut to tell every last inch of it that you ate something.The colon responds with a burst of activity. After every meal, in every person. For a lot of IBSers this increase in colon activity sets off symptoms. That is also why it is typical for IBS to calm down during sleep, because the colon is supposed to be much less active while you are asleep. It has a burst of activity when you wake up in the morning, which can also be a problem time for IBSers.I think you take one pill (whatever the mgs are in that) and usually 20-30 minutes before a meal is a common way to take it.


----------



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

It's interesting that you mentioned that IBS symptoms and the colon are less active during sleep, because I found that over last Christmas break (a period where I had plenty of leisure time) that my symptoms were rapidly getting better. For some reason, I was so lethargic every day that I sometimes slept for 16 hours a day (12 hour long night sleeps, and 4 hour long naps during the day), and needless to say I spent the majority of my time in bed. This went on for just two weeks, and my pain went from horrible to non-existent in that time period. I wasn't even eating very healthy, and I was eating a LOT. I ate greasy, fatty, junky food, neglected fiber, and it didn't seem to irritate my symptoms or even prompt constipation at all.


----------



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been on Librax for nearly a year. My doctor prescribed that I take 2 pills a day. One in the morning, one twelve hours later. Whenever I have consistently taken Librax, it's been a sort of miracle drug. When I first went on it, it greatly helped my stomach spasms/pains; however, it made me so drowsy I took myself off the pill. I'd take go on and off it constantly, and whenever I went off it, my IBS would be horrible. I'm now on it consistently. With Librax, and avoiding trigger foods, it's easier for me to control my IBS. I'd just advise you to NOT miss doses, or you may be suffering.


----------

